# Where has all the ammo gone?



## SC_Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm in SC, but I found this forum and it seems to be a great place to exchange ideas and info. I'm also a newb so bare with me...

Plain and simple I cant find ammo. Especially .380. Most of what I can find is .45 and that's at a elevated prices and I'm glad to get that. From that I hear people are hoarding it since the election that its an "artificial shortage" then again I hear the current administration is the cause and is going to make it harder and harder to get.

What have you seen and found in your area?

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Talked to a guy at the gun shop the other day, he told me that a foreign country is buying up all kinds of brass, lead and other ammo realated stuff! Sounds like something is about to happen? Thats the buzz in my neck of the wood's!


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

is that foreign country china


----------



## SC_Mike (Mar 29, 2009)

I mean you can hardly find 22 LR. The .380, 38 special and .40 are no where to be found.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

It is like that here in ND as well.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

nmubowyer said:


> is that foreign country china


I asked him that same question , he did not know what country was involved.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

China is buying almost all of our scrap material. That is any materials. China is building like mad and they need stuff. Then with these terrorists we are fighting the US Gov is buying up everything they can get. It would be one thing if it was being used on the firing range in the US but they do not pickup brass over there to send back to the US.

Thousands of years ago Chuck Norris came across a bear. It was so terrified that it fled north into the arctic. It was also so terrified that all of its decedents now have white hair.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Got my hands on a couple bricks of Fed 22lr today, first t ime i have seen those in two weeks.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

SC_Mike said:


> I mean you can hardly find 22 LR. The .380, 38 special and .40 are no where to be found.


we gotta drive about 2 hours just to get that ammo. and we have a lot of places that sell ammo around here


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Bore.224 said:


> Talked to a guy at the gun shop the other day, he told me that a foreign country is buying up all kinds of brass, lead and other ammo realated stuff! Sounds like something is about to happen? Thats the buzz in my neck of the wood's!


I would not use the word foreign, but occupied, and that country is America. It's painfully obvious the Dear Leader and his minions realize they will not be able to make any sort of move on guns, so they will be targeting ammo.

I firmly believe the DOD brass event of a couple weeks ago was the first attempt. I don't believe in coincidence, nor do I remotely accept the explanation it was merely a mistake by a single bureacrat. Just a well meaning but misguided policy change & decision made by a single bean counter acting on his own stick without political direction/input. Nothing to get excited about, shooting public... :eyeroll:

The smart money is to stock up on all the loaded ammo & components a guy can find before the Dear Leader and his minions figure out their next piece of backdoor gun control legislation, that's whats happening...


----------



## nmubowyer (Sep 11, 2007)

ndterminator what about the price fluctuations during the bush adminstration? 7.62x39 tripled due to a shortage, i payed 30 bucks for a box of 30-06 last september, when i was in high school 4-5 yrs ago that was about 15 bucks, 12 gauge used to be 2.99 for the cheap stuff last weekend i bought the cheapest box in gander mt for 7.99, i think obama is a piece of the puzzle but not the whole thing


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

nmubowyer said:


> ndterminator what about the price fluctuations during the bush adminstration? 7.62x39 tripled due to a shortage, i payed 30 bucks for a box of 30-06 last september, when i was in high school 4-5 yrs ago that was about 15 bucks, 12 gauge used to be 2.99 for the cheap stuff last weekend i bought the cheapest box in gander mt for 7.99, i think obama is a piece of the puzzle but not the whole thing


No he isn't all of the puzzle. The other pieces are those he appointed to his cabinet, Nancy Pelos, Harry Reid, Schummer, and at least a couple dozen other crazed liberals. 
You better stock up now, because the price isn't going down. I would say that your box of 30-06 will double again within the year. I talked with a fellow today that started stalking up with every paycheck since the last election. He says he has 100,000 primers on hand. I noticed today the price from $2.50 a couple of weeks ago has gone to $5.99 per 100.

Many younger people will be priced out of hunting by next fall. If they can cut the number of hunters in half it will be much easier to get draconian gun laws in place.

Isn't it ironic that those people who told us nothing would happen are now angry at those of us who stocked up? I have no sympathy, they were told, but they argued. Some foolishly still do. We will see who laughs last come September. Even if they do find ammo they will pay at least twice as much.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Any of you older, wiser guys willing to help a younger, less wise guy out buy selling him some components from your stock piles at a decent price? :lol: I am going to have to do some stocking up myself next time I get some where I can buy some primers.

I still have about 3000 large rifle, but only about 800 LRmags and about 1200 small rifle. I think I should be ok for brass for a while, but primers are in short supply!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Laite319 You do not have enough.

I read some place you should have 10,000 rds on hand if you have a semi-auto rifle. Bolt actions they sugested you should have enough to wear out your barrel.

Chuck Norris played Russian Roulette with a fully loaded gun and won.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is why I am shopping for more!! You have any to spare? I bought out a shipment at Home of Economy in DL about a year ago, and I should have done it again this year, but I was lazy. Now I am going to have to pay through the nose to get more.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have been stocking up but I can say I do not have any extra. Sorry.

It takes 14 puppeteers to make Chuck Norris smile, but only 2 to make him destroy an orphanage.


----------



## MR T (Oct 18, 2010)

"CHEAPERTHANDIRT.COM, CHEAP QUALITY AMMO!

Cheaperthan dirt has always had the best prices and availabiity!
(AFTER 12/31/2010 CANNOT SHIP AMMO TO CALIFORNIA)

Anybody know about heavy loads for a Tracker .44 mag?


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Too bad Cheaper than Dirt wasn't cheap when there was a shortage going on. While most vendors were selling the ammo they could get at normal prices, Cheaper than Dirt was jacking the prices up like crazy. I wonder if people are remembering that, now that things seem to be somewhat back to normal.


----------

